# Fences to stop fatal migration by turtles



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I hit a duck today by the turtle fence. That is the 4th duck I have hit in that area in a 20 year period. I see ducks laying along the road all the time in that area. I am going to suggest a duck fence be put along the turtle fence. This one should start at about 6 feet and go to 12 feet. Plus it would create jobs. I mean we are spending money on a illegal war so somehow that justifies me spending money on stupid things like my duck fence. Will you join me in my quest for a duck fence?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Wasn't that Ranger Ray riding the donkey while DUI when he hit the duck? :lol:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Better a turtle fence for U.S. 31 than the bypass 

http://www.mlive.com/news/chronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-1/1194471917225420.xml&coll=8

11/07/07 Edtorial

The controversy over the "turtle fence" now going up to protect the beloved reptiles from crossing U.S. 31 along the Muskegon River has stirred up our readers and the politicians. For our part, we're just happy the money isn't going to fund the long-delayed and perhaps not inevitable U.S. 31 bypass project, a genuine financial boondoggle, as we see it. 

Nonetheless, the politics over saving wood turtles, Blanding's turtles, snapping turtles, painted and map turtles and the rarer Eastern box turtle has been fun to watch. 

Leading the charge against the fence has been U.S. Rep. Peter Hoekstra, the longtime Holland Republican who perhaps might be eyeing a gubernatorial run in 2010. Hoekstra called the two-mile-long, $318,000 fence, being erected by the Michigan Department of Transportation from westbound U.S. 31 south of M-120 along both sides of the highway "a poor use of money." He believes it would be better spent on road construction projects.

However, the law requires states to expend some federal highway funds for "non-construction projects" that include helping to prevent "wildlife mortality," a fact that brought Hoekstra a quick slap from our current governor, Jennifer Granholm. 

She reminded Hoekstra that both he and she were present for the May 2003 hearing of the House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee during which she asked for -- and received -- greater flexibility on highway spending that includes funding the current turtle fence project. Moreover, she said since the Republican was "in the majority" in Congress at the time, he could have acted to disallow the wildlife provision, yet didn't, according to the governor. 

Hoekstra has subsequently moved to introduce legislation for "economically distressed states" -- a slap at Granholm -- calling his "Maximizing the use of funds for Job Creation Act of 2007" a way for states "to spend scarce resources to improve their economies and employment rates." 

In our view, West Michigan is way ahead in this battle since no one has earmarked any more money for tearing up Ottawa County farmland to build a new road no one needs.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

tednruthy said:


> I am sorry but I can not set here and read all this weeping about the turtles. I am a very avid sportsman and environmentally sensitive person BUT THERE ARE LIMITS and there must be priorities. This government (translation taxpayers) can not afford to do everything the whacko's can think up to save every piece of wildlife just because they can no matter what the cost. When will the people realize that the cost to them is ridiculous? Next I suppose we will build fences along every mile of every road. Then a little frog will crawl through the fence and we'll have to put up smaller mesh. Then what about some bug that hits your windshield? STOP already. Have some feelings for the people and their terribly over taxed pocketbooks. You say that the road in question should have been built above the river flats. Wow I'd guess that would have cost maybe 10 times more. But you folks don't care. I'd guess you also wouldn't mind forgetting about 9-11 either.


:SHOCKED:You Sir are totally out of line in your comment making the comparison of this turtle fence to the events of 9-11. It has no relevance to the conversation at hand nor was it even necessary. In my opinion you are NOT an avid sportsman nor an environmentally sensitive person. If you were honestly either of these you would realize the importance of our responsibility in helping maintain the fragile balance of the wildlife and the ecosystem that surrounds each and everyone of us on this planet. You may not think this specific turtle is of importance, but let me tell you..there is a reason this species of turtle roams the earth and although it is a small part of the wild kingdom, it is a BIG and IMPORTANT part of the White River water system. Man needs to take responsibility for mistakes made in the past (in this case the construction of this stretch of roadway) and find ways to reverse or at least lessen the negative effects the mistakes have caused and is causing on the creatures that live on each side of that roadway. Not just sit back and say "WHOOPS! We made a mistake. SO LIVE WITH IT!" If it took one million dollars to build that fence it is worth it to me to help eliminate or lessen the negative impact of the initial decision of building this section of roadway. This decision was completed without any environmental interest..... by some WHACKOS in political office many years ago that only had monetary interest in the roadway bringing more business into Muskegon. You should be ashamed of your self and your post to this thread! :tsk:


----------

